# jefferson co sheds



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

the wife an i took a walk this afternoon in a small strip of woods behide our house.we see deer in there all the time so 2day was the 1st time that either of us has ever gone looking 4 sheds,an we hit pay dirt found 6 all 2gather.
we found 3 right sides(2 4pts an 1 3pt)an 1 left side 4pt that matched one of the right sides an the cream of the crop a real dark set of a 10pt 140class that we seen a few times this fall that we nicknamed coco found them about 10yrds apart.jumped about 6or7 deer an 2 rabbits,found a dead flying squirrel an a deer leg lol
was only out about 2hrs i found 4 sheds an the wife found 2,she found the 
1st,the last an the biggest.
the twister's
will post pics soon


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

awesome job...looking forward to the pics


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great work!...let's see those pics!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

The ones I posted in the Sheds So Far thread are all from jefferson county... Wierd about the flying squirrel, I had a cousin who lived behind the Pleasant Hill ballfields off 16 ridge who used to have a family of them living in his house


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

hey twister what do you do with the deers body after you cut the sheds off there heads lol I'll looks around when I'm hunting mushrooms


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Can't wait too see the pics. of this 10 point...Nice find you two.....JIM....:!


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

So where did you say you lived twister? LOL Great job on the finds!! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------

